# [Solved] Intel dg965wh IDE controller

## Arthanis

I have a intel dg965wh with ich8 chipset.  The only way to get my IDE to work is to build a kernel <= linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 and passing  'all-generic-ide=1' to grub. I know that it has something to do with Marvell Pata controller or something like that. If I upgrade my kernerl to some versions after this one, IDE wont work at all, so Im stuck with this kinda old kernel . I havent tried to upgrade it quite a while, so I was wondering if this issue is already fixed, and for which version? Thanks in advance.Last edited by Arthanis on Wed May 20, 2009 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

this may be helpful https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091

----------

## Arthanis

eselect kernel list:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  [2]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [3]   linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 *

I followed the steps, the HD sata controller works (I have ICH8 AHCI) but still my cdrom wasnt detected by udev, there is no /dev/hdx nor /dev/srx. However, dmesg complains about an outdated sr driver:

dmesg | grep sr:

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Here is entire dmesg:

BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009ec00/0009ec00

Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 (root@desktop) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #5 SMP Wed May 20 17:02:29 BRT 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ed8f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ed8f000 - 000000007ed9c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ed9c000 - 000000007ee3d000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ee3d000 - 000000007ee97000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ee97000 - 000000007ee9a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ee9a000 - 000000007eeef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eeef000 - 000000007eef1000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef1000 - 000000007eef2000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef2000 - 000000007eeff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eeff000 - 000000007ef00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ef00000 - 000000007f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.4 present.

last_pfn = 0x7ef00 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-d000

ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

ACPI: RSDT 7EEFD038, 0050 (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7       1000013)

ACPI: FACP 7EEFC000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: DSDT 7EEF7000, 41AA (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: FACS 7EE9A000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7EEF6000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: WDDT 7EEF5000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: MCFG 7EEF4000, 003C (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: ASF! 7EEF3000, 00A6 (r32 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: HPET 7EEF2000, 0038 (r1 INTEL  DG965WH       6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEF0000, 020C (r1 INTEL     CpuPm      6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEEF000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu0Ist      6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EE99000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu1Ist      6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EE98000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu2Ist      6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EE97000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu3Ist      6B7 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

1143MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

  bootmap 00009000 - 0000ff00

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 00005fb778]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00005fb778]

  #4 [00005fc000 - 00005ff000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [00005fc000 - 00005ff000]

  #5 [000009ec00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009ec00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000007000 - 0000009000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000009000]

  #7 [0000009000 - 0000010000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000009000 - 0000010000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00fe200] 000fe200

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007ef00

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[5] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000008f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ed8f

    0: 0x0007ed9c -> 0x0007ee3d

    0: 0x0007eef1 -> 0x0007eef2

    0: 0x0007eeff -> 0x0007ef00

On node 0 totalpages: 519617

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0515740, node_mem_map c1000000

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2287 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290117 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f000000:80f00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32768 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515554

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 vga=773

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1798.312 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2056268k/2079744k available (2118k kernel code, 21344k reserved, 1142k data, 284k init, 1169616k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff85000 - 0xfffff000   ( 488 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc0536000 - 0xc057d000   ( 284 kB)

      .data : 0xc0411907 - 0xc052f430   (1142 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc0411907   (2118 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3596.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=7193248)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080926

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3435.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=6871939)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (7032.59 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 320 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 127

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 127

PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x93226100-0x9322610f]

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x93200000-0x9321ffff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x93224000-0x93224fff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18 io port: [0x40e0-0x40ff]

pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x40c0-0x40df]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x40a0-0x40bf]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x93225c00-0x93225fff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0x93220000-0x93223fff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x4080-0x409f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x4060-0x407f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4040-0x405f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x93225800-0x93225bff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x4408-0x440f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x4414-0x4417]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x4400-0x4407]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x4410-0x4413]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4020-0x403f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x93225000-0x932257ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x93226000-0x932260ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x4000-0x401f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x92000000-0x92ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0x80000000-0x8fffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0x90000000-0x91ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x3000-0x307f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x90000000-0x92ffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0x80000000-0x8fffffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x2018-0x201f]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 14 io port: [0x2024-0x2027]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2010-0x2017]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 1c io port: [0x2020-0x2023]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 20 io port: [0x2000-0x200f]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0x93100000-0x931001ff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x93100000-0x931fffff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x1000-0x107f]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0x93000000-0x9300007f]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0x93000000-0x930fffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed99fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0x90000000-0x8fffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0x90000000-0x92ffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000080000000-0x0000008fffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0x93100000-0x931fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0x93000000-0x930fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000093300000-0x000000933fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0x90000000-0x92ffffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0x80000000-0x8fffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0x93100000-0x931fffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 05 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 07 index 0 io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [0x93000000-0x930fffff]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0x93300000-0x933fffff]

bus: 07 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 07 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 1733

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 383 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 382 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 381 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: irq 380 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 379 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 378 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x91000000, mapped to 0xf8080000, using 1536k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:b0a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb103, set palette = c00cb15e

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

loop: module loaded

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 377 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led clo pio slum part ems

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225100 irq 377

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225180 irq 377

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225200 irq 377

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225280 irq 377

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225300 irq 377

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x93225000 port 0x93225380 irq 377

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD160JJ, WU100-33, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD160JJ  WU10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0x93225c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0x93225800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000040c0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000040a0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00004080

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00004060

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00004040

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 376 for MSI/MSI-X

3c59x 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

3c59x: Donald Becker and others.

0000:07:00.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at f8058000.

0000:00:19.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:55:69:65

0000:00:19.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:00:19.0: eth1: MAC: 5, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:44:25 PST 2009

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

eth0:  setting half-duplex.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 376 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 376 for MSI/MSI-X

0000:00:19.0: eth1: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Also, here is my lspci output:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 64)

Note that I tried compiling marvell controller as a module, but still it didn't help

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Arthanis,

You need 

```
<*>     Marvell PATA support via legacy mode 
```

on the SATA menu for your 

```
03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1) 
```

Modular should work too but the kernel help does not give the module name and you may need to load it by hand, or in /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6.

Does it appear in lsmod ?

Can you see it in 

```
modprobe -l | less
```

so you can modprobe it ?

Your optical drive will be /dev/sr0 when it shows up.

----------

## DONAHUE

Maybe auto can sort it out?

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
> SCSI device support --->
> ...

 

run 

```
lspci -n
```

 and copy and paste output at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and see if a driver is suggested  for the marvell ide controller.

run 

```
lspci -nnk
```

 and see if the marvell is assigned a driver.

----------

## Arthanis

I did the driver check and it pointed to that legacy marvell driver. Thanks a lot guys, you all have been a lot of help

----------

